
SpaceX Dragon's Rendezvous with ISS Live Feed - nerdy
https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
======
nerdy
Original target was 7AM Eastern. They're running 30 minutes behind due to
atmospheric drag but trying to get back on schedule, may wait less than 15
mins @ 250m interval.

Update: Looks like they're shooting for 7:30am ET/11:30am UTC.

